# Colocrossing Attacking StopForumSpam



## Munzy (Aug 15, 2015)

It seems servers on colocrossing's network are attacking the popular spam prevention list and J.Biloh is being complicit in the attack by continuing to allow it to harm StopForumSpam and not taking action against attacking servers.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Aug 15, 2015)

Lol. Time to grab some popcorn and wait for Jon's response.


----------



## WSWD (Aug 15, 2015)

This is nothing new.  Might just be one hell of a coincidence, but any time I'd say anything bad about GVH or ColoCrossing over on WHT, I'd spend the next few days being DDoSed.  Didn't do anything, but I always thought it was funny.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 15, 2015)

To be fair, a DDoS coming from the CC datacenter does not necessarily mean that CC was behind it. On the other hand, however, if they're negligent in resolving an abuse claim, well that's just bad business.

I understand it's a little more complex than that, though, because CC has a reputation for spam, so it does add a few additional motives there. After all, many of their customers "were" (take that with a grain of salt) spammers. Taking down Stop Forum Spam seems only to help their customers do better at their own job. But J.B. probably thinks I'm reading too much into it.


----------



## Munzy (Aug 15, 2015)

> To be fair, a DDoS coming from the CC datacenter does not necessarily mean that CC was behind it. On the other hand, however, if they're negligent in resolving an abuse claim, well that's just bad business.
> 
> I understand it's a little more complex than that, though, because CC has a reputation for spam, so it does add a few additional motives there. After all, many of their customers "were" (take that with a grain of salt) spammers. Taking down Stop Forum Spam seems only to help their customers do better at their own job. But J.B. probably thinks I'm reading too much into it.



If someone whom can stop a DDOS at CC and refuses to stop said attack then by all regards they are complicit in the act. Thus why my statement of including complicit.


----------



## Hxxx (Aug 15, 2015)

What happened to the spam limiter in CC? >.>   I guess these servers are whitelisted?


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 15, 2015)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> Hxxx said:
> 
> 
> > What happened to the spam limiter in CC? >.>   I guess these servers are whitelisted?


ColoCrossing's new "spam limiter" is  only for email SPAM.  

StopForumSpam  (and also CleanTalk) measure and block  comment spam and other web based attacks.  ColoCrossing doesn't have any systems in check to block outgoing web attacks like brute forcers, comment spammers etc (they did put rate limiting in place earlier this year to block/limit outgoing DDoS attacks). CleanTalk is showing that 92.54% of the ColoCrossing IP addresses connecting to other websites/webservers are engaged in malicious activity: 92.54% SPAM rate (38,359 of 41,452 IPs observd)  https://cleantalk.org/blacklists/AS36352 TL;DR is cheap VPS prices and a bad reputation make ColoCrossing a magnet for attracting scumbags ,criminals, and abusers.

Biloh is fully aware of the problem because I have mentioned it to him numerous times on WHT...still waiting for a reply from him to my question _"why do you think other companies should have to bear the costs of your failure to properly monitor and police your network"_


----------



## Hxxx (Aug 15, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> GIANT_CRAB said:
> 
> 
> > Hxxx said:
> ...


92.54 that's drastic. I would like to see what's Jon response to this.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 15, 2015)

Munzy said:


> > If someone whom can stop a DDOS at CC and refuses to stop said attack then by all regards they are complicit in the act. Thus why my statement of including complicit.


Disregard what I previously wrote--had to re-read.

Any proof besides that tweet? What about any proof when CC was contacted?


----------



## Hxxx (Aug 15, 2015)

Spam is terrible. DDoS is worse.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 16, 2015)

Hxxx said:


> Spam is terrible. DDoS is worse.



The short term effects of a DDoS attack are worse but if you're the typical company with employees (_as opposed to a one-man 16 yr old summer host_) you'll probably find that the total annual costs (mitigation/prevention, lost productivity, lost revenues) of dealing with email SPAM and comment SPAM  are much higher than the annual costs related to DDoS attacks.


----------



## Hxxx (Aug 16, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> Hxxx said:
> 
> 
> > Spam is terrible. DDoS is worse.
> ...


Amen.


----------



## Munzy (Aug 16, 2015)

> Munzy said:
> 
> 
> > > If someone whom can stop a DDOS at CC and refuses to stop said attack then by all regards they are complicit in the act. Thus why my statement of including complicit.
> ...


None that I know of and have been watching. CC would of course say no they aren't ddosing SFS if asked however.


----------



## Jonathan (Aug 20, 2015)

Sure would be nice if people on their network would stop spamming me.  Somehow my address ended up on one of their mailing lists and CC won't stop it of course.


----------



## RLT (Aug 20, 2015)

I need to start telling Ernie and Jon every time one of their spammers hits my forums.


----------



## Jonathan (Aug 20, 2015)

Do you know their personal emails?  I'll forward directly to them when I send it to spamcop


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 20, 2015)

KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> Do you know their personal emails?  I'll forward directly to them when I send it to spamcop



You can email Jon directly at:  jbiloh at colocrossing.com .   I think they just ignore Spamcop reports...


----------



## Jonathan (Aug 21, 2015)

> KnownHost-Jonathan said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know their personal emails?  I'll forward directly to them when I send it to spamcop
> ...


Figured as much but I'll report for a day then our filters kick in pretty good for a while at blocking them.  I'll start copying him too


----------

